# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مراحل دراسة المشروع > او< كيف تقومين بنفسك بعمل دراسة جدوى لمشروعك ؟؟!

## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

تعرفون يا بنات في منا وايدات يبون يسوون مشاريع واستثمارات بس المشكلة اللي تواجههم ان ما عندهم فكرة عن كيفية التخطيط للمشروع او مثل ما يقولون كيف يسوون دراسة الجدوى فهنيه في هالموضوع راح احط لكم كيف تسوون دراسة جدوى للمشروع اللي حابين تسوونه بأنفكسم كل اللي عليكم هو تتبعون الخطوات المطروحة هنيه وتقيسونها على مشاريعكم ,, وان شاء الله تستفيدون من الموضوع ,, ومثل ما تعرفون بعد ان الموضوع منقول للافادة فقط  :Smile: 

مراحل دراسة المشروع

إن تطوير أى مشروع بدءاً بفكرته وانتهاءاً بتشغيله ، هو عملية متكاملة تتم من خلال عدة مراحل متتابعة ، يطلق على هذه السلسلة المتتابعة من المراحل :
" دورة تطور المشروع " Project Cycle أو " دورة حياة المشروع ” 
تتكون هذه الدورة من خمس مراحل أساسية 


مراحل دراسة المشروع:

1 مرحلة تحديد أو تشخيص المشروع ( الافكار)

2 مرحلة إعداد أو صياغة المشروع (دراسة الجدوى )

3 مرحلة تقييم المشروع (تقييم دراسة الجدوي للتوصل إلى قرار) 

4 مرحلة التنفيذ أو الاستثمار (إقامة المشروع ) 

5 مرحلة التشغيل (حيث تبدأ مهمة إدارة الشركة )


وما حدد باللون الاخضر هو ما سوف نقوم على شرحه وتفصيله ..




1- مرحلة تحديد أو تشخيص المشروع (الافكار) Project Identification

تحديد اغلب المشروعات يمر بالأنشطة المتتابعة التالية :
أ - فكرة المشروع 
ب - عملية الغربلة لأفكار المشروعات 
ج - دراسة ماقبل الجدوى
د - تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى 



أ - فكرة المشروع1- مرحلة الفكرة :
أي مشروع يبدأ بفكرة تخطر في ذهن أحد الاشخاص لاقامة مشروع معين لانتاج سلعة أو تقديم خدمة معينة ويظل هذا الشخص في حالة قلق دائم ، وتظل هذه الفكرة تضغط بشدة وتحدث توترا لديه الى أن يستطيع اقناع آخر أو آخرين ، فيتم الانتقال للمرحلة التالية .


2 - مرحلة توصيف الفكرة:
وهي أكثر المراحل أهمية ، حيث يتم فيها تشخيص الفكرة بابعادها المختلفة من الشكل ، المحتوى ،الوظيفة ، الاداء، المتطلبات ......
مصادر فكرة المشروع
 دراسة احلال الواردات
 دراسة المصادر المحلية للخامات
 دراسة المهارات المحلية 
 أستخدام تكنلوجيا جديدة - مراكز الابحاث 
 دراسة الصناعات الحالية 
 فحص علاقات التشابك الصناعي و تحليل المدخلات و المخرجات
 استخدام القوائم الصناعية
 الخبرة السابقة للمستثمر و زيارة المعارض الدولية
 دراسة التشريعات الجديدة
 مراجعة المشروعات القديمة ( التي لم تنفذ او ربما لم تكن مجدية في السابق )
 تلبية الاحتياجات الاساسية للجماهير
 تحديد المشروعات على اساس التكامل الاقليمي
 تحديد المشروعات العامة على اساس متطلبات الهياكل الاساسية
 استقصاء المؤسسات و المشروعات الصناعية القائمة
 برامج و اتفاقيات التعاون المشترك



ب - غربلة الافكار و ترتيـبها

وتتم على مرحلتين ..

المرحلة الأولي

حذف افكار المشروعات المكشوك في نجاحها باستخدام طريقة " استمر او لا تستمر ”
بالاجابة على الاسئلة التالية :
1) هل هناك أية قيود او احتكارات أو اسباب اخرى تحول دون توفر أحد عوامل الانتاج أوتوفره بتكلفة عالية .
2) هل راس المال المطلوب مغالي فيه ؟ 
3) هل انتاج المشروع محضور ( مثل الاسلحة )
4) هل يؤدي القيام بالمشروع الى مخالفة القواعد الحكومية (تلوث البيئة)
5) هل يتعارض المشروع مع سياسات الدولة أو القيود التي تفرضها
6) هل هناك صناعة احتكارية مؤثرة في البلد



*

*

*

يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــال


قبل الانتقال الى المرحلة الثانية ..

لزم ان يكون هناك مثال نسير عليه ونحن ننتقل من مرحلة الى اخرى ..

وفي البداية نحن بحاجه الى عدة افكار عن مشاريع تتطلعون اليها 
واتمنى ان يقدم كل من الاخوة فكرة لمشروع حتى لو كان موجود على ارض الواقع ..

سأبدأ انا بطرح اول فكرة :

1- مغسلة ملابس ...

**************************

ب - غربلة الافكار و ترتيـبها
تم بمرحلتين :


المرحلة الأولي:

حذف افكار المشروعات المكشوك في نجاحها باستخدام طريقة " استمر او لا تستمر ”
بالاجابة على الاسئلة التالية :
1) هل هناك أية قيود او احتكارات أو اسباب اخرى تحول دون توفر أحد عوامل الانتاج أو توفره بتكلفة عالية .
2) هل راس المال المطلوب مغالي فيه ؟ 
3) هل انتاج المشروع محضور ( مثل الاسلحة )
4) هل يؤدي القيام بالمشروع الى مخالفة القواعد الحكومية (تلوث البيئة)
5) هل يتعارض المشروع مع سياسات الدولة أو القيود التي تفرضها
6) هل هناك صناعة احتكارية مؤثرة في البلد

المرحلة الثانية
باستخدام مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات (( سيتم وضع شرح تفصيلي عنها في رد لاحق )) وفقا للعناصر الأتية :
1 - جوانب السوق :
 تقدير الطلب 
 نظم البيع والتوزيع
 فرص التصدير 
 الوضع التنافسي
 احتمالات زيادة الطلب في المستقبل
2 - الجوانب المالية

 تكاليف الانتاج
 ارباح الشركات المشابهة
3- الجوانب الفنية
الحجم الافتصادي للمشروع 
 المواد الخام والالات والمعدات 
 القوى العاملة
 مدى توفر راس المال المطلوب
 مدى توفرالكوادر الادارية و تكلفتها

مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات



ج - دراسة ما قبل الجدوى Pre-feasibility Study 
دراسة مبدئية تشمل اغلب جوانب دراسة الجدوى الكاملة و لكن بصورة اقل تفصيلا
اهداف دراسة ما قبل الجدوى
 التحقق من انطباق اهداف المشروع مع سياسية الدولة و عدم تعارضه مع الانظمة
 تحديد مدى جدوى القيام بدراسة جدوى تفصيلية 
 تعيين جوانب المشروع التي تحتاج الى تركيز خاص اثناء دراسة الجدوى الكاملة

من يقوم بدراسة الجدوى المبدئية :
 المستثمر نفسه
 المكاتب الاستشارية
 مؤسـسات تشجيع الاستثمار
 المؤسسات التنموية
 الجهات الحكومية المعنية بهذه المشروعات


د - تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى يتم اعطاء وزن نسبي لكل عامل من عوامل تقييم دراسات ما قبل الجدوى 
 ثم نستخدم مصفوفة للمفاضلة بين المشاريع 
 هي اخر انشطة تحديد المشروع و تبدأ بعده المرحلة الثانية في دورة حياة المشروع و هي اجراء دراسة الجدوى التفصيلية 


*


*


*


يتبع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

مثال 

سنبدأ بهذا المثال البسيط لنغطي به جميع المراحل التي تم ذكرها .

انا عبدالعزيز لدي عدة افكار لمشاريع اريد ان اقوم بها 
قد تكون الفكرة قد سبقت اليها .. ولكن لا يمنع ان تعيدها 
خصوصا اذا كان السوق لازال يحتمل دخول منافسين ..

فمثلا من المشاريع التي لدي :

1- مغسلة ملابس حديثة .
2- كوفي شوب .
3- اعادة تصنيع مواد طبيه. 
4- نادي صحي نسائي .
5- مكتبة بنظام الاعارة .
6- نادي رماية .

لدي الان الستة افكار هذه ...
اريد المشروع المناسب لي بحسب قدراتي وامكانياتي 
وماهو موجود او متوفر لي .. 

1- غربلة هذه الافكار " طريقة استمر اولا استمر "

قد تكون بعض افكار المشاريع المطروحه غير مجدية منذ البداية 
اما لمعارضتها النظام الاجتماعي او القوانين الحكومية 
او قد تكون جديدة وبحاجه الى تقنية تستورد وتكلف الملايين ..

سنبدأ بالتي ذكرت واحد تلو الآخر ...

# مغسلة ملابس 

مواد متوفره ... ورأس المال معقول .. 
لذا 
OK

#كوفي شوب 
مشروع بسيط جدا ... فاذا كنت تنظر الى دخل 
عالي .. فيجب ان يكون بصورة مغايرة لما هي عليه 
المقاهي .
لذا 

OK

# اعادة تصنيع مواد طبية
مشروع ضخم .. لايوجد له نظير في البلد 
المنافسة فيه صعبه جدا .. كذلك عدم الخبرة لدي فيه 
والمامي بالموضوع... 
لذا 

NOT OK

# نادي صحي نسائي 

مثله كالمشاغل النسائية 
موافق عليه من المجتمع قبل الحكومة 
اذا كان يطبق المعايير المطلوبة 
لذا 

OK

# مكتبة بنظام الاعارة 

فكرة جديدة .. ومشروع غير تقليدي

لذا 

OK

# نادي رماية 

الدولة لاتسمح بمثل هذه الانشطة ولاتوافق عليها 

لذا 

NOT OK


بعد هذه الغربلة تبقى لدينا عدة مشاريع ستدخل 
الى مصفوفة الافكار ... ليتم تقييمها ..
وهذه المشاريع هي ..

1- مغسلة ملابس حديثة .
2- كوفي شوب .
3- نادي صحي نسائي .
4- مكتبة بنظام الاعارة .

*


*


*


يتبع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

تابع المثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــال السابق 

بعد غربلة الافكار بطريقة استمر او لا تستمر 
ننتقل الى غربلة الافكار بطريقة مصفوفة تقييم الافكار 

المرحلة الثانية : مصفوفة تقييم الافكار 

باستخدام مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات وفقا للعناصر الأتية :
1 - جوانب السوق :
 تقدير الطلب 
 نظم البيع والتوزيع
 فرص التصدير 
 الوضع التنافسي
 احتمالات زيادة الطلب في المستقبل
2 - الجوانب المالية
 تكاليف الانتاج
 ارباح الشركات المشابهة
3- الجوانب الفنية
 الحجم الافتصادي للمشروع 
 المواد الخام والالات والمعدات 
 القوى العاملة
 مدى توفر راس المال المطلوب
 مدى توفرالكوادر الادارية و تكلفتها

مصفوفة تقييم و ترتيب افكار المشروعات



*


*


*


يتبع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع 
تقسم الدراسة الى أربعة أقسام رئيسية :

1- الدراسة التمهيدية .
2- الدراسة التسويقية .
3- الدراسة الفنية .
4- الدراسة المالية .

__________________________________________________ ______



الدراسة التمهيدية :
يتم فيها اعطاء وصف للمشروع وتوضيح لفكرته بأيسر وأسهل أسلوب دون اللجوء الى التعقيدات 
فمثلا " المشروع محل لبيع الفلافل ".. 
ويفضل بالدراسة التمهيديه التحدث عن اقبال السوق على مثل هذه المشاريع وتقديم بعض المعلومات 
عن هذا اذا امكن حتى ولو كانت استقصاءات ميدانية او ملاحظات قام بها الدارس .



__________________________________________________ ______


الدراسة التسويقية :
وتقسم الى ثلاث اقسام ..

1- دراسة السوق .
2- دراسة الطلب .
3- دراسة المنافسون والوضع التنافسي .


__________________________________________________ _____


دراسة السوق :

أهمية دراسة السوق 
أن دراسة السوق تمثل المحور الأساسي لدراسة المشروع ،
► فمن دراسة السوق يستنتج الطلب على المنتج ،
► ومن الطلب يتم تحديد الطاقة الإنتاجية للمشروع ،
► و من الطاقة الإنتاجية تختار التكنولوجيا ووسائل الإنتاج وحجم المشروع وجميع الجوانب الفنية له
► ثم يمكن تحديد خطة الإنتاج والمبيعات ، التي تعتمد عليها التحليلات المالية والاقتصادية للمشروع ، ومنها يستنتج ربحية وعائد المشروع المالي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي

بناء على النتائج اعلاه، يتخذ قرار المشروع .

ويتوجب على المحلل
دراسة العناصر المؤثرة على السوق وهي : 
أ - دراسة حجم السوق 
ب - دراسة بعض المؤشرات البيانية
ج - دراسة الافتراضات والقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع 

أ ـ دراسة حجم السوق
لدراسة حجم السوق يتوجب على دراسة 
1. المنتجات المشابهة أو البديلة 
2. هيكل السوق وحدوده الجغرافية أو القطاعية 
3. العرض وأهم العناصر المؤثرة عليه 
4. تحليل الطلب في الماضي والحاضر والتنبؤ به في المستقبل 
5. هيكل الأسعار 
6. المنافسون والوضع التنافسي 
7. الهيكل التنظيمي للسوق بالنسبة لقنوات التوزيع ومنافذ البيع 

ب ـ دراسة بعض المؤشرات البيانية
لدراسة حجم السوق يتوجب دراسة المؤشرات التي توضح كلا من : 
1. تطور الطلب .
2. تطور العرض .
3. تطور الأسعار .

ج ـ دراسة الافتراضات والقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع
لدراسة حجم السوق يتوجب دراسة الافتراضات والقرارات المبدئية المتعلقة بالمشروع مثل : 
1. تحديد الجودة .
2. تحديد الطاقة الإنتاجية وتطورها على مدار عمر المشروع .
3. الأسعار المستهدفة وتطورها على مدار عمر المشروع
4. الخطة المقترحة للتسويق 



*


*


*


يتبع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

تابع الدراسة التسويقية :

__________________________________________________ _____

2- دراسة الطلب :


ماهوالغرض من تحليل الطلب
استخدام بعض الأساليب المتاحة بهدف الحصول على المعلومات الأساسية عن البيئة التي سينشأ فيها المشروع 



عناصر تحليل الطلب علي السلعة

يمكن تحليل الطلب على السلعة أو الخدمة بدراسة العوامل المؤثرة في الطلب والمؤشرات الدالة عليه و الوضع التنافسي و التقديرات المحتملة لحجم الطلب وهي على النحو التالي : 

المؤشرات الدالة على الطلب

للطلب مؤشرات دالة عليه ومنها ما يلي : 
1. وصف السلعة 
2. التحليل حسب الشرائح 
3. الاستقصاءات الميدانية 
4. الوضع التنافسي 
5. تقدير حجم الطلب الحالي 
6. توقعات التصدير 
7. الطلب الكلي
_ _ _ _ 

1. وصف السلعة
يشمل وصفا كاملا لاستخداماتها و مواصفات انتاجها وتعبئتها
2. التحليل حسب الشرائح 
يتم تحديد شرائح السوق المستهدفة ثم يمكن تحليل الطلب الحالي او المحتمل لمجموع السوق او لشريحة منه 
3. الاستقصاءات الميدانية
حينما تكون البيانات المنشورة غير كافية او مدمجة مع منتجات اخرى ، نضطر لاعداد استقصاءات ميدانية للتحقق من دقة البيانات المنشورة،
هناك طريقتان لجمع البيانات:
1) أستقصاء أصحاب الخبرة 
2) التقدير الاحصائي
4. الوضع التنافسي
يشمل دراسة :
1) عدد المنافسين ودرجة تأثيرهم في السوق
2) لطاقة الإنتاجية لكل منافس وحجم مبيعاته.
3) توقعات التوسع في الإنتاج بالنسبة للمنافسين
4) أسعار البيع ومستوى الجودة لمنتجاتهم 
5) وسائل الدعاية والإعلان 
6) التسهيلات الأئتمانية ( البيع على الحساب )


5. تقدير حجم الطلب الحالي 

يعتمد على الاستهلاك الفعلي:
الاستهلاك = 
الانتاج المحلي +(الواردات-الصادرات) +(المخزون اول المدة- المخزون اخرالمدة)

6. توقعات التصدير

يتم تجميع بيانات التصدير و تحليلها و وضع تقدير لامكانيات التصديرالطلب الكلي
يشمل : الطالب الحالي + الزيادة المتوقعة في الطلب + الطلب التصديري المتوقع ( اذا كانت هناك نية للتصدير) 

الطلب الفعال Effective Demand 
1) الكمية الاجمالية لمنتج معين 
2) بسعر شراء محدد 
3) في سوق معينة 
4) خلال فترة زمنية محددة سلفاً
تحديد المنتج 
تصنف السلع إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية هي 
1) سلع استهلاك نهائي ( سيارة )
2) سلع وسيطة ( الصلب)
3) وسلع استثمارية ( مكائن المصنع)

طبيعة السوق
يتوجب على المحلل تحديد طبيعة السوق الجغرافية أو القطاعية المتوقع أن يوجه إليها السلعة المراد 
إنتاجها.


__________________________

3- دراسة المنافسون والوضع التنافسي :

‌أ ) أسماء المنافسون
قد يكون هناك منافسين مباشرين لك .. ينتجون او لهم نفس المنتج ..
مثلا تريد بناء مجمع سكني .. فيكون هناك منافسين لك مباشرين كالمجمعات السكنيه المماثله 
او منافسين غير مباشرين كالفنادق واصحاب الشقق المفروشة .. 

‌ب ) مواقع المنافسون
قربهم او بعدهم من المنطقه التي تستهدفها لمنتجك ..مثلا ان تستهدف المنطقه الشرقيه وهم يتواجدون
او ينتجون في الغربية .. وهكذا .. يتم تدوين اي ملاحظات عن مواقعهم .. سواء المباشرين او غير المباشرين .. مواقعهم اي اماكن تسويق منتجهم ..

‌ج ) الأنتاج الحالي والمحتمل للمنافسين .

كم ينتجون سلعه باليوم اذا كان مصنع .. او كم زبون يزورهم اذا كان نادي 
او كم اعلان في موقعهم اذا كان موقع الكتروني ... .. حتى لو كان تقديري لصعوبة 
الحصول على هذه المعلومات ..

‌د ) أسعار البيع لدى المنافسين المحليين.


‌ه ) أي معلومات إضافية عن المنافسين من شأنها إحداث تغيير المنافسة في السنوات الخمس الأولى من تشغيل المشروع .مثل :
1) خطط التوسع لديهم ، 
2) مشاريع التحديث لأعمالهم القائمة ، 
3) مشاريع جديدة تحت الإنشاء .. يريدون القيان بها ،


‌و ) المنتجات أو الخدمات المماثلة المستوردة ، 
1) مصادرها . 
2) أسعارها ، 
3) هل هناك وكيل واحد محتكر لاستيراد السلعة أو الخدمة


‌ز ) معلومات عن المنافسة الأجنبية 

1) هل هناك قوانين لحماية الإنتاج الوطني ،
2) هل الحماية المطبقة كمية أو سعرية أم كلاهما .


‌ح ) أسعار البيع المقترحة 

1) أسعار البيع المقترحة محلياً (وفي أسواق التصدير أن كان هنالك خطط للتصدير )
2) علاقة أسعار البيع المقترحة بأسعار المنتجات المحلية والمستوردة في الأسواق المحلية والأسواق المقترحة للتصدير .


‌ط ) وسائل النقل من موقع إنتاج السلعة أو الخدمة إلى السوق المحلي و أسواق التصدير : 


1) مدى توفر وسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق المحلي وأسواق التصدير. 
في بعض الاحيان قد يكون المشروع بناء مجمع وتاجيره او غيره فلايوجد لدك الخطوة هذي لذا تتجنبها .. او احيانا يكون موقع الكتروني على النت فلا يوجد لديك اي نظام توزيع او نقل ..
2) التكاليف التقديرية لوسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق .


‌ي ) نظام التوزيع الحالي وما هو مقترح لتوزع منتجات المشروع 
كما تفعل الصحف عندما تتعاقد مع الشركه الوطنيه او تهامه كموزيع لصحفهم .. او كما تقوم شركة المراعي للالبان بتوزيع منتجها بنفسها .

‌ك ) التكاليف التقديرية لخطة التوزيع ، محلياً وفي حالة التصدير للأسواق الخارجية .
من سيارات او سائقين او عند التعاقد مع الشركه .. ولا يشترط ذكر ارقام بل على الاقل ذكر الطرق التي ستقوم بها من شراء او تعاقد بنظام الارباح او كنسبة وهكذا ..

‌ل ) خطة الترويج للمنتجات 

1) خطة الترويج للمنتجات محليا 
اما بالاعلان بالتلفاز او الصحف او عن طريق توزيع عينات او كما يحدث الان من الاحتكاك المباشر مع المستخدم .
2) التكاليف التقديرية للترويج للمنتجات محلياً 


*


*


*


يتبع

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

سنبدأ بالعمل الفعلي ..

مع 


القالب الاول 

**************************************


التقرير رقم 1الجوانب التسويقية والطاقة الإنتاجية* الطلب / المنافسون والوضع التنافسي /الطاقة الإنتاجية :*
*1.* * الطلب :*


 ‌أ ) استعرض *العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب* ومناقشة أثر كل منها على الطلب ومن أمثلة العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب ما يلي:
1) سعر السلعة أو الخدمة
2) أسعار السلع أو الخدمات الأخرى (المنافسة)
3) أسعار السلع أو الخدمات الأخرى (البديلة: اي السلعه او الخدمه التي تعطي هدف مشابه مثلا تريد ان تأسس شركة ليموزينات فالطائره تعتبر بديل او غيرها او التي من الممكن ان تحل بدل عن سلعتك او خدمتك ..)
4) مستوى الدخل لدى المستهدفين للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة
5) عدد وطبيعة السكان المستهدفين (مثل الجنس والسن والتوزيع الجغرافي وغيره) 
6) تغير أذواق المستهلكين .. لتغير العمر او بسبب تغير الوقت او الطقس او فصول السنه ) 
7) التغير التقني في ما يتعلق بالسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة 
8) دور الأنشطة الإعلانية والترويجية 
 ‌ب ) استعرض *المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب*ومن أمثلة المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب ما يلي:
1) وصف السلعة أو الخدمة 
2) تحليل السوق حسب الشرائح المستهدفة للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة
 ‌ج ) *حلل حجم وتركيب الطلب* الحالي و الطلب المتوقع لفترة عمر المشروع والذي يعتمد على :
1) الإنتاج المحلي للسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة. 
2) الصادرات ، والواردات من السلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة. 

3) التطورات المتعلقة بالسوق المحلي في ما يتعلق بالسلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة.

 ‌د ) *معدل استهلاك الفرد* من السلعة أو الخدمة محليا مع مقارنته بمعدلات دول أخرى ما أمكن.. 
 ‌ه ) *منطقة السوق التي* ستسوق فيها السلعة أو الخدمة المقترحة.
 ‌و ) عندما لاتتوفر لك البيانات من الغرفة التجارية او غيرها من المراجع او تكون البيانات غير كافية لإعداد دراسة الطلب أو تكون المعلومات مدمجة مع بعضها فعليك بإجراء استقصاءات ميدانية بأشكالها المختلفة وفقاً لما تتطلبه الدراسة .. بالاطلاع او بالسؤال او بتوزيع استبيان مصغر او اي طريقة من طرق الاستقصاء التي تحبذ ..



*2.* * المنافسون والوضع التنافسي :*


 ‌أ ) أسماء المنافسون
 ‌ب ) مواقع المنافسون
 ‌ج ) الأنتاج الحالي والمحتمل للمنافسين 
 ‌د ) أسعار البيع لدى المنافسين المحليين.
 ‌ه ) أي معلومات إضافية عن المنافسين من شأنها إحداث تغيير المنافسة في السنوات الخمس الأولى من تشغيل المشروع .مثل :
1) خطط التوسع لديهم ، 
2) مشاريع التحديث لأعمالهم القائمة ، 
3) مشاريع جديدة لديهم تحت الإنشاء .. الخ ،
4) اي معلومات عن المنافسين ممكن ان تفيد ..
 ‌و ) المنتجات أو الخدمات المماثلة المستوردة ، 
1) مصادرها 
2) أسعارها ، 
3) هل هناك وكيل واحد محتكر لاستيراد السلعة أو الخدمة
 ‌ز ) معلومات عن المنافسة الأجنبية
1) هل هناك قوانين لحماية الإنتاج الوطني . " مثل ماحدث من حرب خفض الاسعار التي قامت بين شركة المراعي والصافي ونادك .. 
2) هل الحماية المطبقة كمية أو سعرية أم كلاهما .
 ‌ح ) أسعار البيع المقترحة 
1) أسعار البيع المقترحة محلياً (وفي أسواق التصدير أن كان هنالك خطط للتصدير )
2) علاقة أسعار البيع المقترحة بأسعار المنتجات المحلية والمستوردة في الأسواق المحلية والأسواق المقترحة للتصدير .
 ‌ط ) وسائل النقل من موقع إنتاج السلعة أو الخدمة إلى السوق المحلي و أسواق التصدير : 
1) مدى توفر وسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق المحلي وأسواق التصدير. 
2) التكاليف التقديرية لوسائل النقل من موقع الإنتاج إلى السوق .
 ‌ي ) نظام التوزيع الحالي وما هو مقترح لتوزع منتجات المشروع 
 ‌ك ) التكاليف التقديرية لخطة التوزيع ، محلياً وفي حالة التصدير للأسواق الخارجية .
 ‌ل ) خطة الترويج للمنتجات 
1) خطة الترويج للمنتجات محلياً. ( و في أسواق التصدير)
2) التكاليف التقديرية للترويج للمنتجات محلياً ( وفي أسواق التصدير )

ملاحظه :قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابههلا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤيةواعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

القالب الثاني 


والذي يغطي الجوانب الفنية والهندسية 
والمتمثلة في 

اختيار التكنولوجيا

المكائن والمعدات 

وتصميم الموقع 


*********************


*الجوانب الفنية والهندسية**اختيار التكولوجيا /الماكينات والمعدات / تصميم الموقع :*

*1.* * اختيار التكولوجيا :*

 ‌أ ) ماهي بدائل التكولوجيات المتاحة لأنتاج السلعة المطلوبة .
 ‌ب ) وصف البديل التكنولوجي المختار ، وأسباب تفضيله على البدائل الأخرى 
*التكنولوجيا كثيفة العمالة المناسبة للدول كثيفة السكان ،* 
*التكنولوجيا كثيفة رأس المال المناسبة لقلة السكان* *.*
 ‌ج ) الوسيلة المتقرحة للحصول على البديل التكنولوجي المختار مثل :
1) حقوق الترخيص بالإنتاج ، 
2) الشراء ، 
3) مشروع مشترك ، 
4) المصادر المتاحة للحصول عليها .
 ‌د ) التكاليف التقديرية للبديل التكنولوجي المختار ، مصنفة إلى :
1) تكاليف استثمارية ( في حالة شرائها) 
2) وتكاليف إنتاج ( في حالة دفع أقساط سنوية ثابتة كبراءة الاختراع أو الترخيص ) .

*2.* * الماكينات والمعدات :*

 ‌أ ) تصنيف الماكينات والمعدات المطلوبة ووضع قائمة بالبدائل المتاحة و تصنف إلى :
إنتاجية ، مساعدة ، خدمية ، قطع غيار ، وآلات ،.
 ‌ب ) اختيار البديل الأمثل للماكينات والمعدات ، وتفسير أسباب الاختيار ،
 ‌ج )  وضع قائمة بالماكينات والمعدات المختارة توضح :
1) العدد ،
2) المواصفات ، 
3) الطاقة الإنتاجية ، 
 ‌د ) الفترة التقديرية للحصول على الماكينات والمعدات المختارة من مصادرها المحلية والأجنبية آخذين في الاعتبار المهلة بين مواعيد : الطلب ،والتوريد ، والتخليص من الجمارك ، والاستلام والنقل إلى الموقع .
 ‌ه ) التكاليف التقديرية للماكينات والمعدات مصنفة إلى: 
1) تكاليف استثمارية ، 
2) تكاليف إنتاج ، 
3) تكاليف المخزون الأولي وقطع غيار ، 

*3.* * تصميم الموقع :*

 ‌أ ) تصميم خريطة (مخطط داخلي ) للمشروع ، توضح ما يلي : 
1) اقسام الإنتاج والخدمات الرئيسية ، 
2) المخازن ، 
3) الإدارة ، 
4) مجال ربط الموقع بنظم النقل المتاحة . وإيضاح إمكانية التوسع في المستقبل
 ‌ب ) وضع خرائط سير العمليات للمنتج أو الخدمة المطلوبة .
 ‌ج ) وصف العمليات الإنشائية للمشروع ، 
1) وصف المواصفات المطلوبة للعمليات.
2) وضع خطة لتنفيذ المقترح ، وتوضح البرنامج الزمني للإنشاءات والأعمال الهندسية ، مثل اعدادالتصاميم وأعتمادها والاختبارات المطلوبة لملائمة الموقع والأعمال الأنشائية 
( ويفضل استخدام الرسم التوضيحي لخطة التنفيذ ) .
 ‌د ) التكاليف التقديرية لتصميم للمشروع و إنشائه :
1) تكاليف أعداد وتطوير الموقع ، 
2) تكاليف المباني والأعمال الإنشائية ،.
3) تكاليف المرافق الخاصة بالمشروع 



ملاحظه :قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابههلا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤيةواعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

القالب الثالث 


المختص في دراسة الجوانب الفنية والهندسية للمشروع 

القسم الثاني .. والمتمثل في كل من ..

1- الموقع 

2- المواد والمدخلات 

3- الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات في الموقع 


*******************************************


*الجوانب الفنية والهندسية**الموقع / المواد والمدخلات / الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات* 

*1.* * الموقع*


 ‌أ ) تحديد المتطلبات الأساسية الواجب توافرها في الموقع المطلوب ، وتحديد البدائل المتاحة التي تفي بهذه المتطلبات .
 ‌ب ) اختيار الموقع الأمثل مع توضيح دوافع الاختيار ، ويفضل استخدام مصفوفة للاختيار تتضمن المواقع المتاحة وعناصر التقييم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية مثل :
1) تكلفة الأرض وخصائصها، 
2) يعد الموقع عن مصادر الخدمات والأسواق ووسائل النقل المتاحة ، 
3) مدى توافر الهياكل الأساسية والخدمات والعمالة .. 
4) الخ أي عناصر أخرى تؤثر على اختيار الموقع 
 ‌ج ) تقدير تكاليف الأرض أو الإيجار السنوية

*2.* * المواد والمدخلات* 


 ‌أ ) تصنيف المواد والمدخلات المطلوبة للإنتاج إلى :
1) مواد أولية ، 
2) مواد مصنعه(وسيطة) ، 
 ‌ب ) تحديد خصائص ومواصفات المواد والمدخلات ، على أن تتضمن :
 ‌أ. الكميات ، 
 ‌ب. خصائص الجودة ، 
 ‌ج. مصادرها المحلية والأجنبية و مدى سهولة أو صعوبة الحصول عليها ، 
 ‌د. سعر الوحدة .
 ‌ج ) وضع برنامج الإمداد لهذه المواد والمدخلات آخذين في الاعتبار العناصر المؤثرة عليه....
* ‌د )* تقدير التكاليف السنوية للمواد والمدخلات 

*3.* * الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات :*


 ‌أ ) تحديد احتياجات المشروع من الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات مثل : 
1) خدمات النقل والمواصلات ( وسائل النقل المختلفة، الطرق) 
2) متطلبات المشروع من الطاقة ( الكهرباء ، الغاز ، الوقود ) ومعدلات الاستهلاك السنوي لها .
3) نظام الإمدادات المائية (مياة عذبة ، مياة تبريد) 
وما إذا كانت هناك حاجة لمعالجتها بهدف تحسين جودتها .
4) نظام الصرف الصحي .
5) الإسكان والخدمات الطبية .. الخ
 ‌ب )  بالنسبة للهياكل الأساسية والموافق والخدمات يجب تحديد: 
 ‌أ. ماهو متوافر في الموقع 
 ‌ب. ماهو مطلوب توفيره من الهياكل الأساسية والمرافق والخدمات 
 ‌ج. ماإذا كان هناك مساعدات من قبل الدولة في هذا الشأن ، 
 ‌د. وفي حالة ضرورة إنشاء مرافق جديدة ،ما هو الوقت اللازم لذلك 
و ما تأثير ذلك على خطة تنفيذ المشروع ، 
 ‌ج ) تقدير التكاليف في كل حالة ،.

ملاحظه :قد لا تحتاج الى بعض هذه النقاط او تكون لديك نقاط بديله او مشابههلا منع من ادراجها في الدراسة اذا كانت تقدم مايفيد في توضيح الرؤيةواعطاء معلومات مفيدة ..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

القالب الرابع 


والمختص في القوى العاملة 

ينقسم الى ..

1- القوى العاملة في المشروع 

2- التنظيم والادارة للمشروع 

3- خطة تنفيذ المشروع " بالامكان الاستفادة من التقرير الخاص بجدولة المشروع 
والذي سيضاف بعد هذا القالب "


************************************************** *********


*القوى العاملة**القوى العاملة / التنظيم والإدارة / خطة تنفيذ المشروع*
*القوى العاملة :*
 ‌أ ) عدد العمال والفنيين المطلوبين للمشروع ، مصنفين طبقاً لمستوى المهارة والإشراف ، وإلى عمالة إنتاجية مباشرة وغير مباشرة .
 ‌ب ) مدى توافر هذه العمالة في سوق العمل المحلي ، وفي حالة عدم توافرها ، ماهي المصادر العربية والأجنبية لتوفيرها .
 ‌ج ) خطة التدريب والتأهيل المطلوبة لاعداد العمال المطلوبين ، سواء كان تدريباً محلياً أو خارجياً ، وتكلفته في كل حالة .
 ‌د ) تقدير الكلفة السنوية للقوى العاملة طبقا للطاقة الإنتاجية .





*التنظيم والإدارة :*
 ‌أ ) وصف التنظيم المقترح لإدارة المشروع وتحديد أهدافه ، ووضع خريطة لهيكله التنظيمي .
 ‌ب ) احتياجات المشروع من الكفاءات الإدارية والفنية مع تحديد : 
1) العدد ، 
2) الكفاءة ،
3) الخبرة 
وذلك بالنسبة لمختلف المستويات الإشرافية للمشروع .
 ‌ج ) مواصفات وشروط شغل الوظائف الإدارية القيادية ( الإدارة العليا) ,
 ‌د ) مدى توافر هذه الكفاءات محليا ، مصادر استجلابها العربية والأجنبية في حالة عدم توفرها محلياً .
 ‌ه ) خطط التوظيف والتدريب وإحلال الكفاءات الوافدة بكفاءات وطنية .
 ‌و ) تقدير التكاليف السنوية للإداريين والفنيين .





*خطة تنفيذ المشروع :*
إن وضع خطة وجدول زمني لتنفيذ المشروع في مراحله المختلفة يتحقق باستخدام ما يلي :
 ‌أ ) تقسيم المشروع إلى مراحل تنفيذية ، مثل :
1) التفاوض ، 
2) التعاقد ، 
3) تصميم المشروع ، 
4) الإنشاءات وتجارب بدء التشغيل ،
 ‌ب ) تفتيت كل مرحلة إلى مجموعة من الأنشطة ، 
 ‌ج ) تقدير الوقت اللازم لإنهاء كل نشاط 
 ‌د ) استخدام أحد أساليب الجدولة الزمنية (مثل تكتيك تحليل شبكات الأعمال) لوضع خطة التنفيذ للمشروع ، مع تحديد المسار الحرج له ، والوقت المطلوب لإنهائه .

*اخي* *قد لا تحتاج بعض النقاط المذكورة هنا* *او قد تكون لديك نقاط بديلة او مشابهه* *بامكانك التعديل او التغيير في القالب بما يتناسب مع* *مالديك او مع مشروعك ... وبما يخدمك*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

*مثل ما كتبت لكم قبل الموضوع منقول للافادة فقط ,, وطبعا مب كل المشروعات ممكن نتعامل معاها بنفس الطريقة لكن هاي مجرد فكرة عامة وانتوا وحسب المشروع اللي حابين تسوونه تقدرون تطبقون عليه النقاط المهمة له فقط ,, والسموحة واي شي حياكم والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى*

----------


## غـلا زايـد

يزاج الله خير

وبارك الله فيج..

من اختصاصي فالدراسه (إدارة المشروعات والبيع والشراء والتخزين والتجارة الالكترونيه)

والحمدلله ماشيه فيه 100%

وكل اللي ادرسه اطبقه فالواقع والله يحقق لي اللي اتمناه ^_^

ربي يوفقج على النقل المميز حبيبتي..

----------


## umm mohammad

> السلام عليكم الغاليات 
> 
> تعرفون يا بنات في منا وايدات يبون يسوون مشاريع واستثمارات بس المشكلة اللي تواجههم ان ما عندهم فكرة عن كيفية التخطيط للمشروع او مثل ما يقولون كيف يسوون دراسة الجدوى فهنيه في هالموضوع راح احط لكم كيف تسوون دراسة جدوى للمشروع اللي حابين تسوونه بأنفكسم كل اللي عليكم هو تتبعون الخطوات المطروحة هنيه وتقيسونها على مشاريعكم ,, وان شاء الله تستفيدون من الموضوع ,, ومثل ما تعرفون بعد ان الموضوع منقول للافادة فقط 
> 
> مراحل دراسة المشروع
> 
> إن تطوير أى مشروع بدءاً بفكرته وانتهاءاً بتشغيله ، هو عملية متكاملة تتم من خلال عدة مراحل متتابعة ، يطلق على هذه السلسلة المتتابعة من المراحل :
> " دورة تطور المشروع " Project Cycle أو " دورة حياة المشروع ” 
> تتكون هذه الدورة من خمس مراحل أساسية 
> ...


عاشت ايدينج على هالتعب لمساعدة الاخرين

----------


## شيخة بيتنا

ما شااء الله كفيتي و وفيتي؟؟؟

تمت دارسه شي بسييط عن دراسة الجدوى لكن معلوماتج 100% ممتاازه


يزاااج الله خير وما قصرتي..


اتمنى دايما نجوف مثل هالمواضيع المميزه و الناجحه لانها مفيده ونافعه..

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

العفوووووووو خواتي اهم شي الفايدة وان شاء الله نشوف تفاعل حلووو منكم ومن الاخريات في القسم لانه في الاول والاخر الهدف منه افادة الجميع ان شاء الله ,, والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ZRI

موضوع مفيد تسلمين

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

تسلمين غناتي هذا هو المهم الاستفادة من الجميع ان شاء الله والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر :Smile:

----------


## kho

اوييييييييييييه ماعرف اسوي دراسه لمشروعي احس اتلخبطت فوق تحت.. في كلمات صعبه وااايد .. لوول 
ياريت لو كان شي مثال وانغير فيه حسب معلومات مشروعنا
ياريت اللي عندها example تخبرني ! ويزاها الله خير

----------


## LDEHX

> اوييييييييييييه ماعرف اسوي دراسه لمشروعي احس اتلخبطت فوق تحت.. في كلمات صعبه وااايد .. لوول 
> ياريت لو كان شي مثال وانغير فيه حسب معلومات مشروعنا
> ياريت اللي عندها example تخبرني ! ويزاها الله خير


هيه والله انا بعد اتلخبطت 

وياليت في مثال مثل ما قالت اختي 

عشان نطبقة علية خطط مشاريعنا 

ويزاج الله خير على هالنقل الغالية ما قصرتي 

والله يحفظ لج ناصر وأخوانة

----------


## mooon999

يزاج الله الف خير ع المجهود الرائع

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

الله يوفقج غناتي من متى ابي اعرف اسوي دراسة جدوى 

فدييتج غناتي على كثر ماكنت ادور يسرتيلنا المهمة 

الله يوفقج امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## أحزاااان

مشكوره اختي على الطرح الرائع وسلمت يداك

----------


## الجوري8

السلام عليكم الغالية بغيت تساعديني في دراسة جدوى لمشروعي توني مبتدئة اللي هو مشغل خياطة

----------


## guess_ who

مشكوووووووورة

----------


## mudhia

*موفقه يا الغالية* 

*وجزاج الله خير*

----------


## الحلوة رورو

يا ربي ! و الله ما بعرف كيف ممكن إني أقدملك الشكر اللي بتستحقيه ، بس عنجد موضوعك أكتر من رائع

ألف شكر إلك حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## zoomyat

تسلم ايدج على الموضوع ....

انا دوم اسمع الناس اتسوي هالسوالف بس في حياتي مافكرت اسوي 

قريت عالسريع الموضوع وحسيت نفس اللي اسويه بس انا اسويه في مخي ! ما اتم اكتبه ! احس لو اكتبه بيكون احسن لي ...

----------


## الزينـ كله

موضوع جدا رااااااااااااااااااااائع



ومجهود جميل منج اختي الغالية



وشكرا لج....

----------


## سمــ الرياض ـاء

*جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع*

----------


## ALROA

صراحة معلومات مفيدة خصوصا للمبتدئات ربي يجزيكي خير يارب...

----------


## rak_soul

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## fashion designer

الله يوفقك على هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااااائع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------

